# FET and BFP!



## pipgirl (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi all,

Been away for a while after the birth of our son but are back on the bandwagon and just got BFP from natural FET (2 embies defrosted and put back) waiting for scan v nervous but happy and excited ...~Our little fella will be 16 months when it/they arrive!

Good wishes to all copules on the journey.

Pip and family.


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Congratulations to you all! Great to hear of success from an FET, without having to take all those drugs again. 
I take it you haven't been suffering too much from sleep deprivation to put you off having another one so soon??!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Wonderful news Pipgirl


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Pip...fantastic news, you have given me hope for my nat fet...Huge Congrats!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

congratulations Pip


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

huge congrats Pip and DP and Xander.... very very happy for you x x x x x


----------



## pipgirl (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks all for good wishes just hoping it stays put and scan is ok...2 weeks ages to wait,,,

pip


----------



## b&amp;l (Oct 8, 2009)

Great news hunni  x


----------



## Pepstar (Jul 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## candygirl (Aug 1, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------

